#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Gezamelijk Speaker Project - update

## Michel van de Beek

Omdat iemand er een tijdje geleden nog naar vroeg, even een update:

Een tijd geleden was er sprake van een mogelijk gezamelijk speaker project. Dit is nooit echt van de grond gekomen omdat de randvoorwaarden om aan het ontwerpen van een dergelijk systeem nooit duidelijk genoeg gedefinieerd werden.

Inmiddels ligt er echter wel een idee voor een concept wat uitwerking verdient. Dit is tot stand gekomen in samenspraak met Mark Vermeulen. De bedoeling is dat er op niet al te lange termijn een prototype gemaakt zal gaan worden.

Concept: 
3-weg top 
- 15" (quasi-hoorn)/ 8" (hoorngeladen) /1" 
- 75Hz - 19 kHz, SPL 1W/1m &gt;103 dB 
- afmetingen (bxhxd) 50 (achter 37)x 86 x 63cm
- kosten aan speakers en hoorns 591 euro

sub
- 2 x 15" (asymetrische bandpass = rechte 'hoorn')
- 50 - 125 Hz, SPL 1W/1m &gt;103 dB
- kosten aan speakers 391 euro







Groeten,
Michel

--- check profiel voor de sites ---


Bijgewerkt door - geluidmoderator op 09/09/2002  23:23:34

----------


## Ward

Welke speakers gaat het in dit geval om? prijzen zijn vrij laag.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Contour

Volgens mij is Michel vooral gecharmeerd van B&C. Dit is zeker een merk met een uitstekende prijs/kwaliteit verhouding. De prijzen voor deze kasten zijn zeker erg laag! 

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

De prijzen zijn helaas voor mij nog te hoog, vooral nu ik ook wat in een andere hobby van mij wil gaan investeren. Maar ik blijft mee kijken wat het word, ik ben erg benieuwd wat er uit komt!



Groeten, michiel

----------


## WJ

Ik heb het niet echt gevolgd, maar wat wil men hier mee bereiken?

"duz-da-waz-zut-ma-wee  -  to-du-fol-gun-du-x"

----------


## Destiny

Gewoon een speaker setje bouwen...

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!

Hoe zit het trouwens met dat gezamelijk bouwen van top/sub? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>_

----------


## Destiny

> citaat:
> Omdat iemand er een tijdje geleden nog naar vroeg, even een update:



Word hiermee de zin onder mijn handtekening bedoelt?!

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!

Hoe zit het trouwens met dat gezamelijk bouwen van top/sub? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>_

----------


## bertuss

het lijkt mij een zeeer moii project, te duur voor mij, maar misschien is het een idee voor het topic,'" nieuwe topkasten voor 1500 euro". ik zal het zeker volgen.!!

----------


## Contour

Hallo Michel,

Wat worden de afmetingen van de kasten? Zijn er al voorlopige schetsen beschikbaar?

MVG Contour

----------


## Mark Vermeulen

Het lijkt vrij goedkoop maar je moet ook je kassie nog maken.
zal is uitreken wat dat gaat kosten.

Groetjes Mark Vermeulen
maar mijn baas heeft AD en EAW.

----------


## Destiny

Hout is echt niet zo veel hoor... 

Tis gewoon MDF 9 mm... toch?

Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!

_

----------


## Mark Vermeulen

MDF 9 mm kom op zeg, ik zat op zijn minst aan 18 MM  berken te denken.

Groetjes Mark Vermeulen
maar mijn baas heeft AD en EAW.

----------


## Destiny

ehm.... ik bedoel MDF 18 mm ja... 9 mm is ergens anders voor  :Smile: 

Maar meestal werd dus wel mdf aangeraden: goedkoop!

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## Mark Vermeulen

MDF is leuk voor thuis speakertjes maar niet voor on the road kasten bier/cola etc. krijg je wel heel dik mdf.

Groetjes Mark Vermeulen
maar mijn baas heeft AD en EAW.

----------


## Destiny

Beetje plamuur doet wonderen  :Smile: 

Tis nie zo professioneel misschien, maar werkt goed! En glanst mooi!

Ik bedoel: gewoon een laagje op het mdf en: niks aan de hand!

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## bertuss

glansende plamuur?
ik denk dat een kras/stoot bestendige verf ook wonderen doet met mdf.
en je moet natuurlijk wel een beetje voorzichtig blijven met spullen....
ik heb zelf ook 18mm mdf gebruikt, en ben er zeer tevreden over. okkej, het gewicht is een nadeel, maar het is kiezen of delen.
ik zou voor 18/22mm mdf gaan.

----------


## Frans

Ik zeg 18 mm berken. Heb zelf ook de fout gemaakt om mijn kasten van 18 mm mdf te maken en heb er nu grote spijt van. Laat een mdf kast maar eens in de regen of een plasje water staan, of laat heb op een van zijn hoeken stuiteren (en niet zeggen dat dat noooooit zal gebeuren, want dat weet je nooit). Dan snap je ineens wat ik bedoel.

Gegroet, 

Frans

----------


## michiel

MDF is voor speakers BIJNA altijd de beste keuze, behalve voor het sleur en pleur werk. Het is te zwaar!!! Echt waar, en de andere nadelen zijn ook niet echt prettig.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Mark Vermeulen

Voor de goede orde berken is niet veel ligter hoor.

Groetjes Mark Vermeulen
maar mijn baas heeft AD en EAW.

----------


## michiel

> citaat:
> Voor de goede orde berken is niet veel ligter hoor.
> 
> Groetjes Mark Vermeulen
> maar mijn baas heeft AD en EAW.



Volgens mij scheelt het wel wat, maar het is ook nog eens een stuk sterker. Berken is wel wat moeilijker te bewerken.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Mark Vermeulen

Denk het niet vriend en het is tevens een stukkie vriendelijker voor je longen. En met goed gereedschap is het een stuk makkelijker.

Groetjes Mark Vermeulen
maar mijn baas heeft AD en EAW.

----------


## michiel

Met een schuurpapiertje doe je met MDF meer als met multiplex.

Maarja, het gaat weer nergens over, laten we het nu maar over het topje gaan houden, dat was ook de bedoeling, toch?

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Waarom wordt er hier eigenlijk voor een dubbel 15" sub gekozen?

Wat betreft het cross-over punt zou de 15" uit de top en een dubbel 18" sub ook goed kunnen aansluiten.

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Oke Michel, maar komt nu verder nog onder die dubbel 15" bv een 18" of dubbel 18" ter uitbreiding (zoals Nexo Alpha, Mach Slingshot), of komt het hele 18" sub verhaal hier helemaal niet in voor?

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Ik zag namelijk de afmetingen van die dubbel 15" subs en die zijn ook niet bepaald compact. 

Maar het echte laag/sub komt dus ook uit deze hoorn? Of is dit systeem gewoon ontworpen met de gedachte dat echt sub niet nodig is, maar dat het meer om de klank/snelheid van de kast gaat?

[edit]ik zie net dat het frequentiebereik er bijstaat, -stom- maar het dus meer het laatste wat ik aangeef?
En voor welk doel is het ontworpen, dat het niet lager dan 50 hertz hoeft te gaan?[edit]

Groeten, Remco

----------


## michiel

Ik had nog een vraagje over die 15"quasi-hoorn, met betrekking tot het ontwerpen.
Zitten er nog moeilijke formules/berekening achter zo'n quasi-hoorn om hem een beetje goed te laten werken? Of ga je gewoon van een konische hoorn uit, met in je achterhoofd dat de speaker ook nog een beetje direct stralend werkt? En dat de hoorn er dan eigenlijk een schepje boven op doet vergeleken met een frontloaded kast? 

Dit is alleen nog maar wat gissen. Ik hoor/lees namelijk nu voor het eerst over deze techniek, misschien kan iemand het wat duidelijker maken met behulp van enkele voorbeelden en een uitleg??

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Mark Vermeulen

Ik denk dat als je een keer iets groots hebt of een af ander rag feest dat je re best een dubbel 18 kast onder kan zetten. Maar ik denk dat weer voor laagje topje moeten gaan.

Groetjes Mark Vermeulen
maar mijn baas heeft AD en EAW.

----------


## bertuss

> citaat:
> Ik had nog een vraagje over die 15"quasi-hoorn, met betrekking tot het ontwerpen.
> Zitten er nog moeilijke formules/berekening achter zo'n quasi-hoorn om hem een beetje goed te laten werken? Of ga je gewoon van een konische hoorn uit, met in je achterhoofd dat de speaker ook nog een beetje direct stralend werkt? En dat de hoorn er dan eigenlijk een schepje boven op doet vergeleken met een frontloaded kast? 
> 
> Groeten, michiel



volgens mij zitten er geen moeilijke formules achter een quasihoorn. je moet hem niet te kort maken natuurlijk. er is al gezegd dat de speaker dan een enigszins gesloten luchtvolume laat trillen, en dat de hoorn voor een gerichter geluid zorgt. maak je die hoorn dus langer, zal je meer lucht in beweging zetten voor je hoorn, maar wordt de spreiding weer een stuk minder. 
Een soortgelijk effect krijg je als je een podium van een meter hoog hebt, een aan x aantal meter breed, en daar aan de achterkant je baskasten onder zet. het draagt dan heel ver, maar vervorming speelt dan ook wel een rolletje.
dit hadden ze eens op een feestje in ons dorp gedaan,buiten.

----------


## Niek...

Ook onze ervaringen met 2x15" zijn ronduit goed, wellicht zou je voor kleinere feesten ook een enkel 18" sub kunnen ontwerpen? Hierbij denk ik aan de feesten zoals beschreven in het topic "TR-125"...





> citaat: De subs krijgen de volgende afmetingen (bxhxd): 50x120x90. Ben nog bezig die uit te werken.



FF praktisch vraagje: hoogte van de subs zitten op 120 cm, daar komt een top van 86 cm. bovenop, totale hoogte 2.06 mtr. Is de hoogte voldoende om over grote menigten heen te komen? Dat niet het mid en een deel van het hoog compleet niet over komt, en je achterin alleen maar laag hoort/voelt<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Tikfouten voorbehouden

----------


## John b

En hoe zit het met de spreiding? shortthrow, Longthrow?

John.
Maar wij hebben: Das,Peavey,Martin,Jem,Dateq,Allen&Heath,Pioneer,Sh  ure,Vestax,Stk

----------


## michiel

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Ik had nog een vraagje over die 15"quasi-hoorn, met betrekking tot het ontwerpen.
> ...



Hoi, wat je nu vertelt zat ik ook al stiekem aan te denken, maar deze quasihoorn heeft toch ook een onderste grens frekwentie? Hoe kom je daar dan achter?


Groeten, michiel

----------


## Mark Vermeulen

Niek onder de topkast komt nog een glijlat te zitten van 4 cm hoog dus dan zit je al op 210 en ik denk onder de laagkast ook en 214 is een goede hoogte kom je ook niet te snel in problemen met plafon hoogte op sommige lokaties

Groetjes Mark Vermeulen
maar mijn baas heeft AD en EAW.

----------


## michiel

OK, dus als ik het goed begrijp heeft deze methode veel weg van een resonerende pijp? 
En het heeft verder niet veel met het mond oppervlakte te maken?

Ik ben ieder geval al een stuk wijzer geworden, bedankt voor jullie uitleg!!

Groeten, michiel

----------


## michiel

Dit onderwerp is dus weer een beetje weg gezakt. Maar ik wil wel weten hoe het met de ontwikkelingen gaat. Of hebben jullie daar geen tijdmeer voor gehad??

En ik ben erg benieuwd naar die baskast!! Dus als iemand daar al wat meer over kan vertelllen....

Ik hoor het wel!! En succes met de verdere uit werking!

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Mark Vermeulen

Hallo,

 Ik kan jullie melden dat er druk aan gewerkt word vooral vanuit michels kant maar ja het kost effe tijd dus hebt geduld.

Groetjes Mark Vermeulen
maar mijn baas heeft AD en EAW.

----------


## michiel

OK, ik d8 eigenlijk dat het al wat weg gezonken is, maar gelukkig niet dus.

Maar neem rustig de tijd hoor!! Als er maar geen info verzwegen word vind ik het wel goed hoor. 

Ik wacht in spanning af!! Succes!

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Frank

Persoonlijk ben ik nogal gecharmeerd van DAs speakers. Altijd heel goede ervaringen mee gehad, Is het mogelijk om deze eventueel in deze kasten te plaatsen. Of heb je dan weer met andere zaken te maken?

Ik zat zelf te denken aan de volgende speakers.

DAS G35 15" 
DAS B10 10"
DAS M5 1" compressie driver of een 1,5" M10

En als het mogelijk is in de kastjes een SAD inbouw eindtrap

----------


## Frank

Is het topje ook alleen Fullrange toe te passen voor als je een keer
eeb klein setje nodig hebt. of is het niet mogelijk de 15" vented in te bouwen ?

PS of heeft er iemand misschien tekeningen van een Fullrange kastje
1x15 + 1x10 + 2"

----------


## Mark Vermeulen

In het proto type zal wel geen das komen denk ik zal wel b&C zijn

Michel kennende.

Groetjes Mark Vermeulen
maar mijn baas heeft AD en EAW.

----------


## John b

Frank,
Wat jij omschrijft lijkt wel een beetje op de nieuwe Compact 1 van DAS,
daar zit in G541 15 "   mid: B6 + hoorn  en voor het hoog M5 + bc 1 hoorn + amp 2 x 500w.
Weet niet of deze componenten los te koop zijn, Heb wel met de gedachten gespeeld om deze kast na te maken.

John.
Maar wij hebben: Das,Peavey,Martin,Jem,Dateq,Allen&Heath,Pioneer,Sh  ure,Vestax,Stk

----------


## Frank

Bedoel je deze ????

http://www.dasaudio.com/files/te071-02.pdf

----------


## John b

Ja !  mooi kasje toch !
http://www.dasaudio.com/compact1/index.html

John.
Maar wij hebben: Das,Peavey,Martin,Jem,Dateq,Allen&Heath,Pioneer,Sh  ure,Vestax,Stk

----------

